# First little Redfoot pip



## JourneyN15 (Jan 29, 2016)

My first little Redfoot egg pipped yesterday.  Two more eggs should be following soon. I'll admit, I did a happy dance.  No more changes this morning, but I can wait to see it's little face. Temperature is 86.9 and humidity is 86%. If those numbers aren't right, please let me know. Thanks for this great forum and for letting me learn from all of you!


----------



## sibi (Jan 29, 2016)

Ooo..lookie..he's coming


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 29, 2016)

Very cool.
Congratulations!


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 29, 2016)

JourneyN15 said:


> My first little Redfoot egg pipped yesterday.  Two more eggs should be following soon. I'll admit, I did a happy dance.  No more changes this morning, but I can wait to see it's little face. Temperature is 86.9 and humidity is 86%. If those numbers aren't right, please let me know. Thanks for this great forum and for letting me learn from all of you!
> View attachment 163785


 Can't wait to see more. 
How many days of incubation has this took? 

Congrats.


----------



## JourneyN15 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you, all.  He's still working on getting out. It was 121 days yesterday. @Anyfoot 
This is the clutch that I think has the twins. We should know for sure soon!


----------



## wellington (Jan 29, 2016)

Congrats. Can't wait to see it out and if it has twin siblings.


----------



## Jodie (Jan 29, 2016)

so exciting! Congratulations


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 30, 2016)

JourneyN15 said:


> Thank you, all.  He's still working on getting out. It was 121 days yesterday. @Anyfoot
> This is the clutch that I think has the twins. We should know for sure soon!
> 
> View attachment 163826


Keep us posted. Is this the twin egg or not?


----------



## allegraf (Jan 30, 2016)

JourneyN15 said:


> My first little Redfoot egg pipped yesterday.  Two more eggs should be following soon. I'll admit, I did a happy dance.  No more changes this morning, but I can wait to see it's little face. Temperature is 86.9 and humidity is 86%. If those numbers aren't right, please let me know. Thanks for this great forum and for letting me learn from all of you!
> View attachment 163785



Congrats! The temp is high, I generally incubate at 81-83F, majority of my older hatchling's-now sub adults turned out to be female.


----------



## JourneyN15 (Jan 30, 2016)

He's here and I'm in love. 
@Anyfoot This is the sibling of the possible twin egg, same clutch. It should hatch any day!


----------



## JourneyN15 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank you, @allegraf ! I will plan on adjusting temps.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 30, 2016)

JourneyN15 said:


> He's here and I'm in love.
> @Anyfoot This is the sibling of the possible twin egg, same clutch. It should hatch any day!
> View attachment 163851
> 
> ...


 Fantastic. Looks amazing. Well chuffed for you.


----------



## allegraf (Jan 30, 2016)

Lovely! It only keeps getting better and better.


----------



## JourneyN15 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank youuu


----------



## dannylozano10 (Jan 30, 2016)

Congrats amazing little tort!


----------



## keepergale (Jan 30, 2016)

allegraf said:


> Congrats! The temp is high, I generally incubate at 81-83F, majority of my older hatchling's-now sub adults turned out to be female.


I have never kept Red Foots so I am just curious. That sounds like so low a incubation temperature. Also you were getting females who are typically produced on the higher end of incubation temps. Are RF tortoises often cooked at such low temps? How long is incubation at 81 to 83 degrees?


----------



## cdmay (Jan 30, 2016)

Hey nice going! Looks great from here.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 30, 2016)

Sweet looking little one . My reds have been laying but no babies as of yet .


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 31, 2016)

wellington said:


> Congrats. Can't wait to see it out and if it has twin siblings.



Me too! What a special time for you. Congrats!


----------



## MPRC (Jan 31, 2016)

Flippin' adorable!


----------



## allegraf (Jan 31, 2016)

keepergale said:


> I have never kept Red Foots so I am just curious. That sounds like so low a incubation temperature. Also you were getting females who are typically produced on the higher end of incubation temps. Are RF tortoises often cooked at such low temps? How long is incubation at 81 to 83 degrees?


The incubation time is about 150 days average. Some hatch earlier around 139 days and later around 165 days. When I incubated higher I got splits. Not worth it for the few extra days waiting.


----------



## JourneyN15 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you alll! He has the cutest orange scale on his nose. Reminds me of Rudolf. Haha 
He'll get a better bath in a couple of days! His sibling is hatching now.


----------



## littlemozzy1987 (Feb 1, 2016)

Awesome. Congratulations x


----------



## JourneyN15 (Feb 2, 2016)

Update: Sibling 2 and 3 hatched out today! Number 2 has what some have called a "short skirt" (Lol) but she should do well, and the "twin-looking" egg was just ONE tortoise. Thirty-one grams of cuteness!  

#2 Look at those stocky legs.





#3


----------

